# So many cyclists



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the forum, got my A3 last September. I bought it based on how great it will be for going to bike races in (and it's fun to drive). My fiancée and I have been racing for around 6 years now.

So, where and what do you all ride/race out there there?

I'm a Cat 1 Road and Track racer in Portland, but I get up to Seattle for some racing too.

I just picked up my new ride for this year. Thanks to my great sponsors. If you are ever in Portland, make sure to stop by Sellwood Cycle Repair.










I also picked up this bad boy last night from our PRO rep, can't wait to put in on


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

That is an effing sick bike!

I'm a Cat 1 XC racer here in TX. Usually race all over TX, some in NM, LA, AL. I haven't had much time to train/race lately due to work and life though 

I don't think I have any pictures of either of my bikes on this computer, but the MTB is a Titus Racer-X (from the CC days) that's pretty much decked out. Sram X.0 drivetrain w/XX cranks (running 2x9 because I can't give up grip shift), I9 Ultralights, Formula Oro Puro brakes, Syntace cockpit, etc. It's served me well through countless races 

The training bike is an 06 Specialized Allez with Sram Rival, PT rear wheel and some random Easton front wheel. I used to race road back in college but lately it just sees training duty. It's still the bike I'm on 90% of the time though.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

The Addict is freaking amazing. I have raced a lot of bikes over the last few years, but this one takes the cake.

I got kind of hooked on mountain biking last year. My good friend raced for the Kona factory team for a long time and he sold me one of his old race bikes last year.

It's a Kona Hei Hei Supreme with full XTR and XTR wheels. Way more than I need right now, but it's a blast to race around. I did a few Super-D races last year and hope do to more this year. Between Road, Crits, Track and MTB, there are just too many races to choose from here in Oregon. Best cycling scene around, IMO.

My first Super-D race:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice to see so many cyclist around here. 

I do road racing (cat3), cyclocross, bmx, mtb, and fixie riding.

I started in bmx for a long time.

Cyclocross race a little bit ago in upstate NY









BMX trickry









Road trip in Mallorca spain....i miss riding there.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, nice setups, guys! 

i'm just starting out with mine, and i love it! doing my first half-century in a few months. 

Torelli Montefalco


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

srbeards said:


> The Addict is freaking amazing. I have raced a lot of bikes over the last few years, but this one takes the cake.
> 
> I got kind of hooked on mountain biking last year. My good friend raced for the Kona factory team for a long time and he sold me one of his old race bikes last year.
> 
> ...


Noiiiice! Like the goggles with the Atmos (or whatever helmet that is) . One of my buddies has a Hei Hei that's decked out as well. He seems to really like it but I just can't get over Kona's weird geometry. He actually lives in Santa Rosa, and I flew out back in October to go riding out there, and it is pretty freaking awesome. Not quite the same as the PNW, but still a pretty cool cycling scene and tons of great trails and roads to ride.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Noiiiice! Like the goggles with the Atmos (or whatever helmet that is) . One of my buddies has a Hei Hei that's decked out as well. He seems to really like it but I just can't get over Kona's weird geometry. He actually lives in Santa Rosa, and I flew out back in October to go riding out there, and it is pretty freaking awesome. Not quite the same as the PNW, but still a pretty cool cycling scene and tons of great trails and roads to ride.


That was at the Oakridge Super-D last August. 12.5 miles of awesome. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/46859472


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mtb crew


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

srbeards said:


> That was at the Oakridge Super-D last August. 12.5 miles of awesome.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/46859472


That's a long ass super D. And what's with the 882 ft of elevation gain? I thought it was super D :laugh: That's some wicked drop though...over 4000 ft.

I wish I had a GPS profile from the Mountain States Cup race I did at Angel Fire a couple of years ago. That place is sick. 2200 feet of climbing each 9 mile lap, and base elevation is 8500 feet. 45 minutes of agonizing climbing, then 15 minutes of white knuckle descending. Then do it all over again


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

I'm a 30lb overweight recreational cyclist. Did some mountain bike racing and was pretty bad at back when I was in college. My current stable:

2010 Salsa Vaya (stock) - it isn't fast, but god is it comfortable! Great for riding to work and for riding on everything from pavement to gravel trails. 
2005 Spcialized Comp CrMo with a mix of parts (105 / Ultegra) - I'm old fashioned and love a steel frame and it's made all that much better with a carbon fork and seatpost with zerts
1994 Rocky Mountain Blizzard assigned to bike-along duty - my old race bike with thumb shifters and rigid fork (I used to have a Manitou 3 on it, but put the original rigid fork on when it was my commuter)

I wanna go for a ride...


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

I ride as much as possible! Mostly just to get back into shape. Current rig is a 2010 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe, Fox RL/RP20, X9 throughout.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

avner said:


> I'm a 30lb overweight recreational cyclist. Did some mountain bike racing and was pretty bad at back when I was in college. My current stable:
> 
> 2010 Salsa Vaya (stock) - it isn't fast, but god is it comfortable! Great for riding to work and for riding on everything from pavement to gravel trails.
> 2005 Spcialized Comp CrMo with a mix of parts (105 / Ultegra) - I'm old fashioned and love a steel frame and it's made all that much better with a carbon fork and seatpost with zerts
> ...


I love the feel of a good steel frame too! 

My daily commuter is not my A3 (the fiancée drives that and somehow I got stuck making the payments :screwy, but rather my steel Kona Paddy Wagon fixed gear. Most of my training gets done on my full fendered (it rains a lot in Portland) Kona Honky Tonk. They both ride so nice and smooth.


----------



## avner (Jun 16, 2001)

As you can see my collection is all steel too. Maybe because when I was buying bikes Al was awful and I couldn't afford carbon. Now I just stick to steel because it's fun to be different.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I've been riding for almost 4 months now... lost almost 65lbs over the last 6 months and the bike has really helped control the loss of muscle mass in my lower half, at least!

So far I've been riding an old steel frame Specialized, which I picked up just to try and get in the game... -Didn't want to invest a pile o' bills and risk losing interest, making the whole thing a waste.

But I'm jonesing for a carbon frame, although I'm REALLY a bit spoiled in terms of the hardware... I didn't realize how _lovely_ the like Dura-Ace etc. feels in operation... so it's hard for me to go too far down-market, so I'm going to wat a little longer and save for something a little less humble... which means banging on a bit longer with my steelie, I suppose!

Last 2 weekends have been 50-milers... weather is fan-tastic right at the moment, and there's LOADS of nice trails right on my doorstep.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Im now only joining in the fray of road biking- always had MTB or converted MTB with slicks and managed to compete on numerous mini triathalons and bike tours. 

Should i be concerned that my first road bike would only have 16 gears? The new bike will be for fitness, weekend rides, occasional light competitions, occasional rides with friends who have far more sophisticated/expensive bikes. 

Im looking into the 2011 GT series4 roadbike. I like the feel (although i tried a 2010) and the current 2011's paint scheme. Pricewise was well within my planned budget... I also plan to convert this from a drop bar to tri/aero set up at most affordable means =)
Or a 2010 Fuji N Roubaix?

e


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I use to be in the collegate cycling team. Never raced in USCF much, just mostly the spring series in NYC as cat 4.

I had more than my share of crashes and hospitalization in races/training or just plain riding. I still have around my Colnago SL(Mexico?) w/bb cutout/Campy SR, Colnago SL w/bb cutout/Campy SR, Rossini/Campy Record, Zeus track bike, and something like a hundred tubulars because I get flats faster than I can repair them when riding in the NYC parks filled with potholes/broken glass.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tiptronic said:


> Should i be concerned that my first road bike would only have 16 gears? The new bike will be for fitness, weekend rides, occasional light competitions, occasional rides with friends who have far more sophisticated/expensive bikes.


My current bike has only 12 gears: 2 on the front, six on the back.

Didn't keep me form losing a PILE of weight, and doesn't stop me from hanging out with some buddies on the local trails, although the vibe is 'relaxed' rather than competitive. -The weekend before last I ran 50 miles in 3:09. -Not earth-shattering by any means, but I enjoyed the HELL out of it!

Go for it, LED, A3, and bike brutha!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

FWIW, my first road bike was a Schwinn LeTour.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I've been riding for almost 4 months now... lost almost 65lbs over the last 6 months and the bike has really helped control the loss of muscle mass in my lower half, at least!
> 
> So far I've been riding an old steel frame Specialized, which I picked up just to try and get in the game... -Didn't want to invest a pile o' bills and risk losing interest, making the whole thing a waste.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's awesome, nice work.

If you look, you should be able to find some nice lightly used Dura-Ace 7800 series stuff for cheap. They came out with the 7900 series two years ago, but is is all 10 speed stuff and it all works great. Even the 10 speed Ultegra stuff is really good and last forever.

Don't expect too much amazing out of a carbon frame. It will be light, stiff and responsive, but it won't be as comfortable on the long rides as your steel bike.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

srbeards said:


> ...but it won't be as comfortable on the long rides as your steel bike.


Wow... You know, I keep hearing people talking about how they like 'the feel o' steel', but as for right now, I just don't appreciate it. -I suppose I have toe experience it to have that epiphany.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Wow... You know, I keep hearing people talking about how they like 'the feel o' steel', but as for right now, I just don't appreciate it. -I suppose I have toe experience it to have that epiphany.


waddadeal with not liking steel frame? You got thunder thighs where you twist the stays during a sprint?

Funny thing, that's what they said about the thin tube aluminum frames when they first came out, less fatigue, more comfortable, etc. But with those bikes, you can here when somebody is struggling or starting up their sprint behind you from the creaking due to irregular cadence or chainstay rubbing.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my bottom bracket creeks when i pedal hard on the uphills


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> waddadeal with not liking steel frame? You got thunder thighs where you twist the stays during a sprint?
> 
> Funny thing, that's what they said about the thin tube aluminum frames when they first came out, less fatigue, more comfortable, etc. But with those bikes, you can here when somebody is struggling or starting up their sprint behind you from the creaking due to irregular cadence or chainstay rubbing.


Yeah I'm pretty sure aluminum gives the harshest ride of any frame material these days. They make good crit bikes though  One of my buddies just got a brand new Litespeed Archon built up with Sram Red, and it is so bad ass! I'd love to try a nice Ti frame like that one of these days when I stop buying car parts :laugh:


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

dj age one said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



Ya, that's my town, and unfortunately i have to deal with "those" guys too. :banghead:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Help! from the experts- 

Im now looking into a '10 CannondaleCAAD8 6 Compact or a 2011 Cannondale Synapse 7 both under $800 (the '10 CAAD8 6 is 699, while the Synapse 7 is 799)

I know it seem like a no brainer- but im looking for feedback from the experts

e


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Is the synase with sora and the caad 8 with tiagra. That alone justifies the difference. The difference in shift quality at the lower end is very significant. Sora->tiagra->105 are leaps above each other. At the ultegra -> dura the differences are much smaller. A synapse I think has compact geometry, which makes it a little more laid back, hence a little more comfortable. The Caad is more of a classic racer geometry. Far forward, built for speed. Also a compact crank is nice, but a triple will give you a ton more gears, if you have a ton of trouble on hills a triple may be nice. I've always had a straight double but I have friends who swear by their compact cranks.

Depends on what you want really.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Thank You for your feedback. I looked around further, I think I found a better option - 

2010 CAAD9 6. Same price as 2011 Synapse. And perfect color scheme too (white/black)


Can't wait to go riding again


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

For years I had a steelie. I went through 3 bottom brackets in about 5K miles. I sold it nearly for as much as I paid for it....yeah DickHeads. Have to say though it was extremely clean, never crashed too hard if only for a few flop overs that new tape wouldn't fix. 

The first 5 miles I put on my Trek 1.2 (yeah, I'm a badass rock star) alum/carb fork and I was totally sold. Plus I got a three ring crank set, something I couldn't upgrade with my old frame. 

The reviews I've read on the 1.2 bag on the brakes. yeah, for some reason (compound?) they are weak. Not too big a deal though. The seat gets solid thumbs down and I can see why. Its not a training/muscle tone issue, it just plain sucks. I'm in for a custom fit Specialized saddle.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Bezor said:


> The seat gets solid thumbs down and I can see why. Its not a training/muscle tone issue, it just plain sucks. .


u got A3 sport seat on there?:laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

LWNY said:


> waddadeal with not liking steel frame? You got thunder thighs where you twist the stays during a sprint?


Naaaah... nuthin like that!

It's just the bone-shaking, teeth-rattling, and jarring jolts every time I roll over a small bump. -All of the carbon frames I've ridden have been S-O-O-O-O- much more forgiving. 

_(hafta look after the 'family jewels', ya dig?)_

:laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> Naaaah... nuthin like that!
> 
> It's just the bone-shaking, teeth-rattling, and jarring jolts every time I roll over a small bump. -All of the carbon frames I've ridden have been S-O-O-O-O- much more forgiving.
> 
> ...


You must not be riding a butted frame. the jewels must be long gone, for all riders, especially if they ride alot of rollers or trainers. :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Lugged frame... -OLD school!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

srbeards said:


> The Addict is freaking amazing.


Thank you... thank you...

You're too kind!!!

:wave:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

SilverSquirrel said:


> u got A3 sport seat on there?:laugh:


I heard TP was looking for one for his mountain bike.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/new-zealands-new-arts-culture-event-boobs-on-bikes-parade


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

guiltyblade said:


> Is the synase with sora and the caad 8 with tiagra. That alone justifies the difference. The difference in shift quality at the lower end is very significant. Sora->tiagra->105 are leaps above each other. At the ultegra -> dura the differences are much smaller. A synapse I think has compact geometry, which makes it a little more laid back, hence a little more comfortable. The Caad is more of a classic racer geometry. Far forward, built for speed. Also a compact crank is nice, but a triple will give you a ton more gears, if you have a ton of trouble on hills a triple may be nice. I've always had a straight double but I have friends who swear by their compact cranks.
> 
> Depends on what you want really.


Well I bit the bullet and took home a 2010 Cannondale Caad8 6 compact crank.
I love the ride and i feel comfortable with the set up/frame. 
As you can see, the frame geometry is for comfortable stance. I might try to turn the stem for a more aggressive stance. I also plan to add aerobars. I hope to take it for a long ride tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> Well I bit the bullet and took home a 2010 Cannondale Caad8 6 double/compact
> I love the ride and i feel comfortable with the set up/frame. I hope to take it for a long ride tomorrow weather permitting.


:thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

^what pedals you going with?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Bezor said:


> ^what pedals you going with?


For now Im going to install my Shimano SPD that is on my converted MTB (clipless on one side, traditional cage on the other- so i can use my cleats or any shoes)

man, updating my cycling wardrobe aint cheap! Looking online for best affordable, good quality bibs/jersey .

e


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tiptronic said:


> man, updating my cycling wardrobe aint cheap! Looking online for best affordable, good quality bibs/jersey .
> 
> e


you said it, updating outfits w/assos stuff could cost you. crashes that does no damage to the bike frequently tear your clothes up. the best way to get some is to go to the races in the hood. when a crash occurs, the locals usually runs off with the bikes. you have to run off with the cycling outfits.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> man, updating my cycling wardrobe aint cheap! Looking online for best affordable, good quality bibs/jersey .
> 
> e


I use these guys..... https://www.ecyclingstore.com/customer/account/login/


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So does anybody else use a forkmount for their Carbon forks? it already chipped a bit of the inner paint and im a bit weary tightening the fork mount 

e


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bezor said:


> ^what pedals you going with?


I like http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.zero


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> So does anybody else use a forkmount for their Carbon forks? it already chipped a bit of the inner paint and im a bit weary tightening the fork mount
> 
> e


I always use fork mounts. The fork dropout is made to handle clamping. You put just as much pressure on it when you put your wheel one. It's kind of stupid that they paint the clamping area because it come right off anyways. Also, make sure to shave off the lawyer tabs to make it easier to take the front wheel off.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Bezor said:


> ^what pedals you going with?


This is what i am using


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

srbeards said:


> I always use fork mounts. The fork dropout is made to handle clamping. You put just as much pressure on it when you put your wheel one. It's kind of stupid that they paint the clamping area because it come right off anyways. Also, make sure to shave off the lawyer tabs to make it easier to take the front wheel off.


Thanks srbeards!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tiptronic said:


> This is what i am using


Dass wot I got.

Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Dass wot I got.
> 
> Keith


Great! That means I did good!!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

tcardio said:


> I like http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.zero


deese wat eye gawt


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

brungold said:


> deese wat eye gawt


:thumbup:

Best pedal around, IMO.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

srbeards said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Best pedal around, IMO.


Just don't go walking around in your cycling shoes without cleat covers if you run the Speedplays


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> Just don't go walking around in your cycling shoes without cleat covers if you run the Speedplays


'Zactly.

I have a set of the Speedplay pedals also, but my shoes are the SH-RT80, which are the 2-hole variant. I like that you CAN walk around without hobbling, so I use the SPD-cleats... even though they're not as big and manly as the Speedplay cleat system.

Love the shoes though. -Love them so much I bought a second pair!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

I just realized my existing shoes may not be true to road biking... Can this pass for a road bike shoes? or would i look ridiculous using these on my road bike?
This is what i was using for my converted mtb/hybrid


















e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


>


damn! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tiptronic said:


> I just realized my existing shoes may not be true to road biking... Can this pass for a road bike shoes? or would i look ridiculous using these on my road bike?
> This is what i was using for my converted mtb/hybrid


Don't know; I'd listen to the others, but how much forward adjustment range do you have on those cleat positions? -I wear mine further forward closer to the ball of the foot, away from the arch, though I don't know if you use more of the arch when on a mountain bike... it seems like it would be more 'sure-footed' that way?

But it's not a fashion show to me, if it's comfortable and safe then I'm less bothered. -now if you're wearing full-on yellow jersey/bib/'spensive prints everywhere, then I think people might point at the shoes, but there's no shame in getting the feel of the bike and trying different shoes out where I'm concerned.

Keith


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Don't know; I'd listen to the others, but how much forward adjustment range do you have on those cleat positions? -I wear mine further forward closer to the ball of the foot, away from the arch, though I don't know if you use more of the arch when on a mountain bike... it seems like it would be more 'sure-footed' that way?
> 
> But it's not a fashion show to me, if it's comfortable and safe then I'm less bothered. -now if you're wearing full-on yellow jersey/bib/'spensive prints everywhere, then I think people might point at the shoes, but there's no shame in getting the feel of the bike and trying different shoes out where I'm concerned.
> 
> Keith


Perhaps you are right... 

Ah well, since I now have a proper roadbike, i should get new proper road bike shoe...

Thanks Keith!


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

Tiptronic,
Check out issue 3 or 4 of the online rag, IMBike Magazine. www.imbike.com there is a technical section in there and part of it deals with clip placement to maximize energy efficiency! I fiddled with mine according to that info and noticed a pretty dramatic improvement in efficiency and comfort over long rides.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Those are mtb shoes. Road shoes will be flat, no tread, a lot more difficult to walk in, and have a stiffer sole for power transfer. Road shoes can make a big difference in comfort and in power, especially in major hills where flex of the shoe can be really be felt.

Those shoes may fit the pedals but the tread may get in the way.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I doubt that the tread will get in the way, I'm sure they'll engage just fine... My shoes are road shoes, with the inflexible sole etc, but they have the large rubber treads either side of the SPD cleat, which makes walking comfortable and easy. I think that's the whole reason behind the SPD cleat: it's smaller and the shoes can be 'built up' either side, to make them easier to walk in.

Certainly if it's not their whole _raison d'etre_, it's an enormous benefit!

But as for the flexible sole... yeah, that's probably a drawback.

Keith


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> I just realized my existing shoes may not be true to road biking... Can this pass for a road bike shoes? or would i look ridiculous using these on my road bike?
> This is what i was using for my converted mtb/hybrid
> 
> 
> e



Oh GAWD!! The disgrace!! :facepalm::facepalm:

Actually you should just ride whatever works best for you. 

I have my road shoes with Speedplay cleats that I use for road and track racing and training in the summer. They are not meant for walking, that is for sure. 
Then I have my mountain bike shoes with SPDs that I use for mountain biking and commuting and my winter riding in the rain. But the SPDs work fine for road riding, they just aren't as stable and secure as a road pedal platform. But they do make it easier to walk around in when you get off you bike.

Any of you been watching Paris-Nice?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

guiltyblade said:


> Those are mtb shoes. Road shoes will be flat, no tread, a lot more difficult to walk in, and have a stiffer sole for way.


Thanks. Yes they are indeed mtb shoes. Although they do fit on my pedals, I am in process of shopping for a new road bike shoe.

Save myself from being ridiculed haha

Cheers!

E


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

*New Bike Today!*

Just picked up my new bike! I'd had a few singlespeeds, and I'm normally found on a cyclocross bike, but I'm pumped to goof around with this bad-larry; 
 
 
 
 

should be a blast!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

cool. Is that a real track bike? or a repro? 
Hey, Saugus huh.. is Northeast Bikes still in business?


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> cool. Is that a real track bike? or a repro?
> Hey, Saugus huh.. is Northeast Bikes still in business?


 It's a repro, Bianchi has repro'd this and the Campoine for 2010-11. I guess the new trend in bikes is just giving the taiwanese builders the old blueprints and just re-make. Also, by def its not really a true track bike (not to sound like a bike weenie) because its got brake caliper holes in the fork and rear triangle. BUTTTT, it looks purdy and after taking it out on its maiden voyage, gotta say, this thing is a ton of fun! 

That Northeast bikes is out, maybe relocated? I picked this up from Belmont Wheelworks. Oddly enough I was just in there to buy a new trainer, but ended up with a bike.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

did the originals have flat crown fork? the downtube also seem to run a little high, like it has a long fork.


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

LWNY said:


> did the originals have flat crown fork? the downtube also seem to run a little high, like it has a long fork.


 hmmm. good question, I'm willing to bet yes, because the original will have had a quill stem.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Los Angeles River ride*

Anyone else in this forum plan to do the LA River ride. Im only signing up for the 50 mile...
I only know 3 other from Fourtitude doing it


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The _Mighty_ LA river?

-You gunna recreate the chase scene from Terminator?

:laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> The _Mighty_ LA river?
> 
> -You gunna recreate the chase scene from Terminator?
> 
> :laugh:


Anybody else remember the scene there from REPO MAN ?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I saw Repo-Man... Hmmmm ... must be getting on for 30 years ago by now :facepalm:

I'm afraid my old brain-cells don't remember any LA-river scene...:banghead:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

the river he fell into and came out as the swamp monster?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> The _Mighty_ LA river?
> 
> -You gunna recreate the chase scene from Terminator?
> 
> :laugh:


haha sure! get a big rig chasing us cyclist down the LA river!!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

BMXer signing in


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> I saw Repo-Man... Hmmmm ... must be getting on for 30 years ago by now :facepalm:
> 
> I'm afraid my old brain-cells don't remember any LA-river scene...:banghead:


Worth re-watching, for the LA River chase scene... emelio estevez, harry dean stanton, getting chased by the Rodriguez boys... basically a cult classic best watched buzzed.

Hey speaking of Bicycles, my buddy just opened up a new bike shop north of Boston. Hes mostly going to cater to pro type riders, and custom builds. Ive been helping him out a few days a week, and holy crap, the new stuff is amazing. I put together a PInarello carbon something or other yesterday, and the technology for frames is unbelievable. I come from the days when campy ergo 8 speed and Ti frames were hot. Been out of it for a long time. 

If anyone is local, check out Woodies Bike shop, on 114 in Middleton. Hes only been there 3 weeks, but hes got some good stuff. Hes an ex bike rep, and custom wheel builder. And hes an Audi guy, too.

anyway, free plug for Woodies BIkes.... you owe me six of guiness, Johnny.:beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Worth re-watching, for the LA River chase scene... emelio estevez, harry dean stanton, getting chased by the Rodriguez boys... basically a cult classic best watched buzzed.
> 
> Hey speaking of Bicycles, my buddy just opened up a new bike shop north of Boston. Hes mostly going to cater to pro type riders, and custom builds. Ive been helping him out a few days a week, and holy crap, the new stuff is amazing. I put together a PInarello carbon something or other yesterday, and the technology for frames is unbelievable. I come from the days when campy ergo 8 speed and Ti frames were hot. Been out of it for a long time.
> 
> ...


Is he going to carry the Audi wood bike?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

LWNY said:


> Is he going to carry the Audi wood bike?


mayybe... but the audi dealership is right down the street from the shop, so he might get into a price war. too much hassle. 

but that Pinarello WAS a quattro.... 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/f...&utm_medium=Google+Base&utm_campaign=Datafeed


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Sad to see Wouter Weylandt die in the Giro today. Seeing the descent with the quick switchbacks with a vertical wall on one side where you can't see the radius of a inside turn. I am surprised the riders would even dare to go down that fast. I guess that's what they do when they are chasing the breakaway toward the end of the race. Coincidentally Wouter won the same stage in last year's Giro.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

LWNY said:


> Sad to see Wouter Weylandt die in the Giro today. Seeing the descent with the quick switchbacks with a vertical wall on one side where you can't see the radius of a inside turn. I am surprised the riders would even dare to go down that fast. I guess that's what they do when they are chasing the breakaway toward the end of the race. Coincidentally Wouter won the same stage in last year's Giro.


yes it was a very sad news. I got the update this morning on FB. 
Thanks for posting

e


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Sad to see Wouter Weylandt die in the Giro today. Seeing the descent with the quick switchbacks with a vertical wall on one side where you can't see the radius of a inside turn. I am surprised the riders would even dare to go down that fast. I guess that's what they do when they are chasing the breakaway toward the end of the race. Coincidentally Wouter won the same stage in last year's Giro.


Yeah, crazy sad news. It was a brutal crash, too, if you were watching. They showed a closeup at one point and it was pretty gruesome  It's always sad for someone to go out like that, and so young too. At least he died doing something he loved. Ride on.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

guess it's bad timing to say " i'm doin the 10 fingers of Death Ride" this weekend


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, crazy sad news. It was a brutal crash, too, if you were watching. They showed a closeup at one point and it was pretty gruesome  It's always sad for someone to go out like that, and so young too. At least he died doing something he loved. Ride on.


I knew it was bad news when I saw during the race, someone was cutting his helmet strap off. Heard he was trying to bridge a gap, and according to riders chasing him, he turned around for a split second to look behind, then the handlebar touched the stone wall, then went over his handlebar and landed on his face. Even the ever so slightest mistake becomes fatal. This was the type of fast switchbacks where you don't brake, but keep going, seems to be the most tense type, thrown in that vertical wall right on the inside of the road.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*My new road warrior*


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

werd. what's that? a 32 inner chainring?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a 50/34 in the front - compact ratio. In the rear I have a 12-25. This setup is what I consider my ideal climbing rig for rides in the local mountains, the San Gabriels and Santa Monicas.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

yowzaa said:


> It's a 50/34 in the front - compact ratio. In the rear I have a 12-25. This setup is what I consider my ideal climbing rig for rides in the local mountains, the San Gabriels and Santa Monicas.


Man that is small. In my days, we climb with 42 in the front and 24 in the rear. Any larger and you are considered a fred.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

A compact crank might be considered excessive for some stronger or younger riders or those who live in flat areas. But for hilly or mountainous terrains such as the foothill regions of socal, the compact crankset can offer an ideal range of gearing. It also has the benefit of saving weight over using larger cogs.

Fred? Not really. You will see pro level bikes equipped w/ compact cranksets during many of the most challenging alpine stages of the grand tours. Me? I'm definitely not at that level of ability, but I do ride courses that are as challenging as those I mentioned. In fact, I frequenly ride on the course of what was the "queen stage" of the recent Tour of California.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I sure appreciated my compact crank when i did the 10 fingers of death ride in cali two weeks ago.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

the VR6 has a compact crank.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

We were always more concerned about 52 or 53 chainring and 13 or 12 in the rear (when we didn't have the luxury of so many gears) since for some of us, it was always about the sprint at the finish line.. We get out hill power by going from 170 to 172.5mm crank.

RIP Xavier Tondo


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> the VR6 has a compact crank.


My boss is compact. -And usually cranky.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> My boss is compact. -And usually cranky.


get the gang in the office to chip in and get your boss a very small hooker. that should do the trick.

:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/dynamic-1.jpg[/IMG]

Forget turbo upgrade, I'm going for this


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> hooker. that should do the trick.


I see what you did there...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Chain Lube*

Anyone using Boeshield T-9 for chain lube?

I use ProLink now and I am curious how T9 performs or maybe Super Lube.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> Anyone using Boeshield T-9 for chain lube?
> 
> I use ProLink now and I am curious how T9 performs or maybe Super Lube.


I use T9 on my mountain bike and Pro Link on my road bike. The Pro Link is great for a nice, lighter lube in an environment that doesn't get real dirty or dusty. It lasts a fairly long time on my road bike and keeps everything nice and quiet. T9 is great on the mountain bike because it is a little bit "thicker" if you will and holds up really well to the dirt and dust of MTBing. With the T9, I usually apply, gently wipe off any excess, let it sit overnight, then wipe off any more excess. With the Pro Link, I just apply, wipe off the excess, then go. Anyway, I've gone through a lot of different kinds of chain lubes over the years and these are the two that work for me. If you're not having any issues with the Pro Link, I wouldn't switch to something different for a road bike, but that's just me :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Just picked up another Trek road bike... -For my 7-year old son. -Trek KDR-1000

Damn, these things are hard to find! -Haven't made them for a couple of years, so had to trawl craigslist and eBay to find one. -He's been competing in a few triathlons, and I noticed that all of the kids who are seriously into it -and training hard- all had either Felt F24's, Trek KDR-1000's, or one kid had a RideBlue which I have to say looked fan-friggin-tastic.

He's so friggin' excited about it, he's practically giddy! -Keeps asking me to go out with him so we can get him comfortable and safe before we take it out on the road.

Speaking of on the road...

Did my first group ride on Saturday morning. Nice big turn-out; -I was impressed. First-timers had their own group, since there were enough of us. (About 14) and -*bonus*- it was over 50% women... some nice lookers, too!

Got a flat, changed it, and must have annoyed some god somewhere, because I got another slow deflation later on... Did over 90 miles over the weekend though (including over 50 miles solo), so I'm well pleased.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

you meen so many hipster cyclists , esspecialy in San francisco OMG there everywhere


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

TBomb said:


> I use T9 on my mountain bike and Pro Link on my road bike. The Pro Link is great for a nice, lighter lube in an environment that doesn't get real dirty or dusty. It lasts a fairly long time on my road bike and keeps everything nice and quiet. T9 is great on the mountain bike because it is a little bit "thicker" if you will and holds up really well to the dirt and dust of MTBing. With the T9, I usually apply, gently wipe off any excess, let it sit overnight, then wipe off any more excess. With the Pro Link, I just apply, wipe off the excess, then go. Anyway, I've gone through a lot of different kinds of chain lubes over the years and these are the two that work for me. If you're not having any issues with the Pro Link, I wouldn't switch to something different for a road bike, but that's just me :thumbup:


Thanks for the info. I think the next time I do an off the bike chain clean I will try the T9. I seem to be getting a lot of grit in the chain now. I ride mainly in dry weather but close to the ocean so there is salt and sand on the roads.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

yowzaa said:


>


 yowzaa, you need to bring that baby out to ride with us!


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

In for the River Ride:thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*LA River Ride with friends*

Thanks for a nice ride today guys! 










My first roadie- Cannondale CAAD8 6 









Rich and his Torelli bike with I.R.T. wheels!!! 









Dave and his awesome Specialized 









IRT support car http://www.irtwheels.com/


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Went out with my 7-year-old son on his new (to him) road bike. -Halfway through the ride, came across another cyclist with a full-size Trek in the exact same paint-scheme, so stopped to take a quick photo: 










He went 18.6 miles; first time out. -Not bad for a 7-yr old, I think. -Going to concentrate on some shorter distances and sprinting, until this triathlon season is over for him... then I'll work on building up some distance for him. -I reckon he could to 25 miles fairly comfortably, but we've got a tri coming up in 12 days, so I want him to just concentrate on speed over shorter distance until that's out of the way. 

Oh, and my new jersey arrived from England this week: 










Matches the sticker on the back window of my cars: 










Keith


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

tiptronic said:


>


 
I used to road bike, and I've done a lot of bike commuting over the past several years, but when I see a pic of those mountains in the background but road bikes in the foreground, it makes baby jesus cry. :screwy: I never realized how boring the road was until i started mountain biking last year. :laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> Thanks for a nice ride today guys!


 good times, e! :thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

YlwNewBug said:


> I used to road bike, and I've done a lot of bike commuting over the past several years, but when I see a pic of those mountains in the background but road bikes in the foreground, it makes baby jesus cry. :screwy: I never realized how boring the road was until i started mountain biking last year. :laugh:


 Ive done MTB- albeit not hardcore, but have had experience on intemediate, and waded in pro/technical trail (PLENTY of that here in Southern Calif- heck, there's even one here a mile from my house- Rocky Peak, for those familiar with Simi Valley) However- my body and age feels more akin with roadbiking. and im liking the speed. Plus im trying to get back to the "tri" of things  
Also, I would hardly call Balcom Canyon, Angeles Crest, Mulholland hiway "boring" in terms of road cycling :laugh: 
And good thing about SoCal , you can load up an MTB and a Roadbike on one car , and head out to those mountains (or coast) that provides both challenging routes on tarmac or dirt! 
eace:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> Ive done MTB- albeit not hardcore, but have had experience on intemediate, and waded in pro/technical trail (PLENTY of that here in Southern Calif- heck, there's even one here a mile from my house- Rocky Peak, for those familiar with Simi Valley) However- my body and age feels more akin with roadbiking. and im liking the speed. Plus im trying to get back to the "tri" of things
> Also, I would hardly call Balcom Canyon, Angeles Crest, Mulholland hiway "boring" in terms of road cycling :laugh:
> And good thing about SoCal , you can load up an MTB and a Roadbike on one car , and head out to those mountains (or coast) that provides both challenging routes on tarmac or dirt!
> eace:


 That's because he lives in Houston, where there are no hills, let alone mountains  Not that living in Dallas is any different. I went out and visited a buddy who used to live in Santa Rosa, and there's a ton of awesome singletrack up there, as well as some great road riding. None of which is anything close to boring. But yes, riding a board-flat road straight into a headwind does get boring. It's the closest we get to hills in most of Texas


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

TBomb said:


> That's because he lives in Houston, where there are no hills, let alone mountains  Not that living in Dallas is any different. I went out and visited a buddy who used to live in Santa Rosa, and there's a ton of awesome singletrack up there, as well as some great road riding. None of which is anything close to boring. But yes, riding a board-flat road straight into a headwind does get boring. It's the closest we get to hills in most of Texas


 haha, bingo. 
Long, flat, head-windy roads.... sooooo true.  

Thank god for the crazy ass single track in Memorial Park. It's gnarly and brings much pain, but at least I'm not fighting the wind anymore. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

YlwNewBug said:


> haha, bingo.
> Long, flat, head-windy roads.... sooooo true.
> 
> Thank god for the crazy ass single track in Memorial Park. It's gnarly and brings much pain, but at least I'm not fighting the wind anymore. :laugh:


 I didn't realize Memorial Park had some decent single track. I knew there were some trails, but I had never heard them described as "crazy ass" "gnarly" or "bring much pain"  We should meet up in Waco sometime and ride Cameron Park. Those are some pretty awesome trails. Or we could have that Tx A3 get together in Austin and ride some awesome trails there.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

YlwNewBug said:


> haha, bingo.
> Long, flat, head-windy roads.... sooooo true.
> 
> Thank god for the crazy ass single track in Memorial Park. It's gnarly and brings much pain, but at least I'm not fighting the wind anymore. :laugh:


 
ah! Well come-on over here in Socal! we've got plenty trails/roads for ya! :beer: 

When i see roadies making their way from West San Fernando Valley to the coast line via Mullholland. Kanan, Malibu Canyon roads- I get inspired- but i know it'll take a lot of guts and streght and training to get to their level(so Kudos for them!) Then at the same time you see people parked on remote sections of the canyon- with their MTBs, with full gear, disappear from view obstructed by foliage and rough terrains! 

And you are right, a road trek does become 'boring when it is all straight and flat (we got some of those here too  ) 


here's a photo of Balcom Canyon- which is part of AMGEN Tour of Calif- even my car had to use all avail hp to bring it up this hill


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

The downhill on those would be crazy fun, but i'd still get bored on the uphill, even though they are physically challenging. I dunno why. I guess my cycling personality changed. haha 
But that's definitely way better than around here. 

The mtn biking for me is more like HIT or cross training, rather than long endurance. 
I like that I can ride over to the park at lunch and get in a killer hour of mtn biking before heading back to the office. 

Road bikes are damn sexy though. I have a serious case of bike porn addiction and I love to build bikes from the frame up with individually sourced parts. 
This is my commuter bike. I'm always rearranging bags, rack, and swapping parts, etc but this is the most current pic i have. Right now the front rack isn't installed, just the rear. 
I'm a sucker for lugged steel.  











Built this one up last year but sold it for the mtn bike because i hardly ever rode it. 
More lugged steel, Italian this time. 











And this is my mtn bike. Off the shelf, bought purely for function, not heart/aesthetics. 
Like it a lot though. Really gets the job done, and it was very cost effective.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I posted this in another thread before, but I can't find the responses.

Budget: $1200, perhaps more? Less would definitely be nice too.

Looking for a bike that I can use for downtown/urban riding to work and perhaps road riding. I plan on doing a sprint triathlon as well and hope this bike can do the trick for it.

Go! :beer:




(thanks in advance)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't get any time to ride these days


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Just sold the Titanium Speedplays on eBay... they're just not my thing. -I did get almost $200 for them though!










My son came second in his triathlon a couple of weeks ago:










Since getting his new bike he's competed in two triathlons: First place in Gainseville, second place in Palm Beach... Last two rides that I went out with him were both 25+ miles each. -He's seven years old, so I'm REALLY delighted!

Took a day off work and drove my beater (and his bike) down to Palm Beach to ride the course a day earlier so that he'd have it memorized:










Currently I'm riding:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> I posted this in another thread before, but I can't find the responses.
> 
> Budget: $1200, perhaps more? Less would definitely be nice too.
> 
> ...


http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/performance-road/synapse/2011-synapse-alloy-5-105-16587


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

TechnikSLR said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/performance-road/synapse/2011-synapse-alloy-5-105-16587


 I agree above- or CAAD 10. 

I have a "starter" road bike - $1100 - got it for $700 2010 CAAD 8 tiagra

e


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

YlwNewBug said:


> And this is my mtn bike. Off the shelf, bought purely for function, not heart/aesthetics.
> Like it a lot though. Really gets the job done, and it was very cost effective.


Which one is that? I've been in the market for a mountain bike lately


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TechnikSLR said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/road/performance-road/synapse/2011-synapse-alloy-5-105-16587


Nice. Wonder where I can find one for a good price.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> Nice. Wonder where I can find one for a good price.


http://helenscycles.com/product/12-cannondale-synapse-5-compact-4180.htm

http://helenscycles.com/product/11-cannondale-synapse-5-compact-73791-1.htm


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/g2_hardtails/wahoo_2011/#

Thinking about picking up this one in the future. Any thoughts?


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

VWAddict said:


> My current bike has only 12 gears: 2 on the front, six on the back.
> 
> Didn't keep me form losing a PILE of weight, and doesn't stop me from hanging out with some buddies on the local trails, although the vibe is 'relaxed' rather than competitive. -The weekend before last I ran 50 miles in 3:09. -Not earth-shattering by any means, but I enjoyed the HELL out of it!
> 
> Go for it, LED, A3, and bike brutha!


I'm assuming you mean you rode 50 miles in about 3 hours. If you ran 50 miles in 3 hours that would smash any world records for similar distances.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*How do you transport your bikes?*

All the pics show roof mounted racks. I read how with some GTI models i.e. the R, and certain generations that it's hard to get a hitch mounted rack or it's really low.

Is there a reason why this thread only shows roof mounted racks? Just a fluke, or you can't get one that works well?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tiptronic said:


> http://helenscycles.com/product/12-cannondale-synapse-5-compact-4180.htm
> 
> http://helenscycles.com/product/11-cannondale-synapse-5-compact-73791-1.htm


TY kind sir! :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

VancouverA4 said:


> I'm assuming you mean you rode 50 miles in about 3 hours. If you ran 50 miles in 3 hours that would smash any world records for similar distances.


Nosssir... I'm a certified badass!

:laugh:

(I meant rode of course!)

This weekend: Saturday 70 miles, Sunday another 40 miles, but started at 2:30PM in 98-degree heat, and stopped JUST before it started to rain/thunder. -Wanted to go sixty for a 130-mile weekend, but the weather wouldn't play along.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*SHAMELESS* post follows:

Since getting back on the bike last year, I've lost 65lbs, am back at my 'wedding weight' (from 15 years ago!) and am now off my blood-pressure medications and generally all round dramatically healthier.

I'd like to use my 'rediscovered' interest in cycling to do something good for the community, so with that in mind I've signed up for a charity ride (100 mile course) in late September... 

-Need peeps to donate whatever they feel is appropriate... however small the amount. (Did I mention "tax-deductible"?)

http://ride4ronald.kintera.org/keithandrews?faf=1=4815297387

If this post is out of order, or anyone has any objections, feel free to PM me.

Cheers!
Keef


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict

I did the same thing (posted for possible donation on my 545mile ride for next year...so far noone. i tried) 



VWAddict said:


> *SHAMELESS* post follows:
> 
> Since getting back on the bike last year, I've lost 65lbs, am back at my 'wedding weight' (from 15 years ago!) and am now off my blood-pressure medications and generally all round dramatically healthier.
> 
> ...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Since getting on the cycling circuit, I have had to spend thousands in medical bills for the crashes that I regularly encounter, plus the constant replacement of frames, wheels, and the countless number of tubulars from flats (its almost felt like 1 a day) that I could not keep up with the repair. Since getting off it, I traded thrill and lots of suffering (and alot of money) for the extra pounds I carry around.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just some 411

looking for some AUDI gear? check out Krykisports and audicycling on facebook. The weargear is nice looking!! If you want to order, email [email protected]. I am not affiliated BTW.

Also, I'm sure this is not new info but I have been using IRT wheels and just love them. Take a look at their website. The wheels are simply awesome and are made by a bunch of audi enthusiasts who have some pretty good looking audis on the site. 

cheers


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

tcardio said:


> Also, I'm sure this is not new info but I have been using IRT wheels and just love them. Take a look at their website. The wheels are simply awesome and are made by a bunch of audi enthusiasts who have some pretty good looking audis on the site.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the plug, T! Glad you love them! Send me a pic of your rig for our FB if you dont mind! 

www.irtwheels.com
:wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Since getting on the cycling circuit, I have had to spend thousands in medical bills for the crashes that I regularly encounter, plus the constant replacement of frames, wheels, and the countless number of tubulars from flats (its almost felt like 1 a day) that I could not keep up with the repair. Since getting off it, I traded thrill and lots of suffering (and alot of money) for the extra pounds I carry around.


Sounds like you weren't a very good bike rider.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Sounds like you weren't a very good bike rider.


riding in New york, the cars always thinks they have the right of way, making right turns, opening doors, etc. Plus, when in the pack, somebody always swirve for no apparent reason, you just hope you land on somebody else.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bike purchased...what next?

I went and got me the '11 Cannondale Synapse 6 for my starter bike. Was on sale for $700 @ REI. :beer: Just need for it to arrive and get assembled.

I have a MTN bike helmet, shoes, and SPDs. I'm assuming all will be fine w/ the bike for now.

Looking for some must haves to purchase.


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*a good quality floor pump*

high pressure tires need a good floor pump. my favorite is the lezyne alloy floor pump. the reversible presta/schrader head screws onto the valve stem so it never pops off. i actually use this pump to inflate my car tires too to get accurate cold temp inflation pressures (gas station pumps have too much moisture).

lezyne floor pump


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> Bike purchased...what next?
> 
> I went and got me the '11 Cannondale Synapse 6 for my starter bike. Was on sale for $700 @ REI. :beer: Just need for it to arrive and get assembled.
> 
> ...


KB!!! wish you were in the west coast! spent this morning riding with the A3/Road bike gruppo along Pacific Coast Hiway...

Anyone with a white A3, black 5 spoke wheels (I think) opensky and either a Fixie or Single gear bike (multicolored) on the roof rack in Malibu today around 930a by Starbucks on Cross Creek rd? Me, Rich(Brungold), Ray (gothicserpent), and David were doing a 30 mile ride from Santa Monica to Malibu and back. we were right there infront of Starbucks. We thought it was "PatMcGroin", but probably not...
e


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> bike purchased...what next?
> 
> I went and got me the '11 cannondale synapse 6 for my starter bike. Was on sale for $700 @ rei. :beer: Just need for it to arrive and get assembled.
> 
> ...


noiceq!!!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> KB!!! wish you were in the west coast! spent this morning riding with the A3/Road bike gruppo along Pacific Coast Hiway...
> 
> Anyone with a white A3, black 5 spoke wheels (I think) opensky and either a Fixie or Single gear bike (multicolored) on the roof rack in Malibu today around 930a by Starbucks on Cross Creek rd? Me, Rich(Brungold), Ray (gothicserpent), and David were doing a 30 mile ride from Santa Monica to Malibu and back. we were right there infront of Starbucks. We thought it was "PatMcGroin", but probably not...
> e


Wasnt me, but as soon as I get my money right I'd be down to roll with your guys!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tiptronic said:


> KB!!! wish you were in the west coast! spent this morning riding with the A3/Road bike gruppo along Pacific Coast Hiway...


Its a while away, but perhaps I'll do a road trip over there next year! Car and bike.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone in Florida. Great ride coming up May 6th. 116 mile Lake Okeechobee Loop.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/318154521575492/


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Matt, I was down for a Lake Okeechobee loop, but I thought it was April 12th or soemthing... -I'll have to take a look. 

Either way, I'm doing the Lake 'O' loop FOR CERTAIN, some time between now and May 7th! :laugh:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Loop the Lake for Literacy was a few weeks ago.http://www.loopthelakeforliteracy.org/ I did that. Had fun exept for the head wind. Gusting to 18mph. Funny when you do a circle it seems like your always heading into the wind.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

This is the one I've been looking at: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/175837399161031/


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

It's finally race season again. Got my new bike. 14 lbs of awesome. 









That's me on the left


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I went out on my OLD Madone last night... -that thing is SO much quicker than my new one. 

New one is about 2lbs heavier than my old SL. -Chubbier and less aero, although for century rides (and longer) it's WAY more comfortable!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I went out on my OLD Madone last night... -that thing is SO much quicker than my new one.
> 
> New one is about 2lbs heavier than my old SL. -Chubbier and less aero, although for century rides (and longer) it's WAY more comfortable!


 Madone FTW! Time to lose 2 lbs


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got my new whip for the season.. cervelo R3SL


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Great thread. I have been cycling for years. Raced many Mtb races. I started in xc racing got into downhilling. Worked my way to the semi pro ranks. Moved on to 24 hour races, 4 man teams. Man I loved the night laps. Some of my night laps were always faster then the day times. A little off the wheels these days but still have my xc bike, freeride bike, and my favorite is a giant carbon road bike. I need to dig up some old racing pictures for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

brungold said:


> got my new whip for the season.. cervelo R3SL


 Gotta post my ride with those awesome wheels. So glad I got those from a great guy and a great company!!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

It's about time to break out my mountain bike


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Did 50 miles before breakfast... Weighed-in after breakfast, five pounds down on the week... Ten pounds from my target weight,.. It'd be _REALLY_ nice to get down there before I do the Lake Okeechobee loop next month!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Oh yeah... New bike: 










Older bike: 










Together:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Oh yeah... New bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice color scheme :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

About to hit the trail for the 1st time this year. 77 and overcast, should be a good ride.


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

I can't believe all off the cool bikes and how much things have changed. 
I was never that big into it. I worked at a bike shop while in HS & college so I did have some better than average toys. But not to the level of some of obsessions here. It was hard enough 
Getting what I got...and at cost. 

I most mtn biked but now its used mostly for going around the block with the kids.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

groesche said:


> I most mtn biked but now its used mostly for going around the block with the kids.


 My son just turned 8 years old... 

2 weeks ago we had a local crit race, and they had a 10-years-and-under race. 

Little fella finished first... by about 40 seconds! 

Looking at his computer after the race: Maximum speed 25.3MPH. -Damn!!!


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

Thats awesome! My 7 year old just got her 1st bike w/ gears & h-breaks. Still uneasy with all the new do-dads and larger size. Just like her old man


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> My son just turned 8 years old...
> 
> 2 weeks ago we had a local crit race, and they had a 10-years-and-under race.
> 
> ...


 Little man was hauling ass!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ugh I need a bike rack!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

cldub said:


> Little man was hauling ass!


 Lil' dude killin' it at the midpoint of the race: 









...and at a recent triathlon: 









-I made him a fold-away bike rack for quick transitions where his bike doesn't fit on the A-frame...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> -I made him a fold-away bike rack for quick transitions where his bike doesn't fit on the A-frame...


 Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Took my mtn bike out today for a quick 20 or so minute ride, my legs feel like rubber. I'm way out of shape


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Not on my bike, but recently came back from Andes riding down volcanoes on Trek mountain bikes, on dirt roads, rock strewn roads, muddy roads and paved roads, many with steep dropoffs. I've only ridden only road bikes and some cyclocross, so going down as fast as I can in those roads is all thrill. It was mostly downhill with some tough uphill. There is no such thing as recovery once you reached anaerobic threshold at 13,000 - 15,000 ft elevation. You just suck air non stop and it just doesn't stop for a long time.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Went out for a bike trail ride last night, saw a TREK road bike for sale at the side of the trail so stopped on my return leg to ask about it. -Aluminium/carbon Alpha 1.5. 










Owner is leaving town in 2 weeks and has to sell it, it's in absolutely perfect condition. He showed me the manual, and the receipt, on which I noticed that he only got it about 6 months ago. -Apparently he just never used it, so doesn't want to pack something so large that he's never going to use... 

Asking less than half what he paid for it... it's a 52CM, -I'm considering seeing if the wife might be interested in it. -It's not a women-specific-design, but I might see if she wants to go round and see if she fits on it. 

I'll be ready to duck when I ask her about anther bike in the garage...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> I'll be ready to duck when I ask her about anther bike in the garage...


 Good luck!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mattA3 said:


> Anyone in Florida. Great ride coming up May 6th. 116 mile Lake Okeechobee Loop.
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/318154521575492/


I hear there's some roadwork/construction/diversions in place at the moment... hopefully this might be sorted before then, but the Lake-O ride I was looking at has a reconnaissance ride next weekend. -I'm expecting a highly modified cue sheet.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to ride DH, sooo badly. Looking at the Trek Session 8. This came up in google....

http://www.sale-bikes.com/products/Trek-Session-8-2011.html

THIS HAS GOT TO BE A SCAM RIGHT!?!?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

noob to road bikes here
cant someone point me in the right direction in my search to find a good entry level bike
or what i should look for in a bike


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

104miles today (ALC training) Santa Clarita to Ventura and back. I forgot to press resume on my Iphone and cut the distance to 99.8 (Strava recalculated on a straight-line for the missing leg)

http://app.strava.com/rides/6006133

By the way, any pros or expert here that has advise or tip on eliminating lateral knee pain (usually get it after 40miles)


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> By the way, any pros or expert here that has advise or tip on eliminating lateral knee pain (usually get it after 40miles)


check the float on your cleats. what pedals are you using?


----------



## tommy8828 (Mar 27, 2006)

It's mine...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

eurotuned00 said:


> noob to road bikes here
> cant someone point me in the right direction in my search to find a good entry level bike
> or what i should look for in a bike


I'd say start with a plan, or the BASIS of a plan.

It's probably unreasonable to think that you can buy the 'perfect' bike fist time out... one that you can use even if you get 'serious'... so if that makes sense, start with a less expensive bike from which you can learn what works for you in terms of comfort.

For road bikes the big change in equipment (between when I last bought a bike and when I started back into it) is the brake-shifters. Not having to move your hand position , and accessing gearchanges from on top of the brake hoods AND in the drop hand position is fantastic.

But... get a bike that FITS you. -Standover height... make sure that as you stand over the bike in front of the saddle, with feet comfortably on the floor.. make sure you have a little 'comfort-clearance' between your 'twig & berries' and the frame top tube. -Too little and you're going to get hurt, too much, and the bike is too small. I say two or perhaps three fingers-width of clearance between the top tube and your naughty-bits might be a reasonable range. -Without touching your broin in public, one other way to check this is to stand over the bike as if you were riding it, put one hand on the handlebars, the other behind you on the saddle, and lift the two wheels up until the top tube meets your bits... then check to see that the wheels are both clear of the ground, without there being too much daylight sorta thing.

New versus used: A new bike... bought from a local bike store- is going to come with help and advice from some more experienced bike people. -Don't just go to one bike store though, because SOMETIMES buying a new bike is like buying a new car... one sales guy out of ten might have some way of thinking that you don't agree with, or may be 'commission-driven'. -Go to a few bike shops and try a few different brands,if you're thinking new.

Used can save you some money; perhaps as much as 50% off the new cost from a 2-year old bike as an example.... but the drawback is that my local bike store offers free adjustments for life for FIRST OWNERS ONLY... and Trek guarantees bike frames for life for FIRST OWNERS ONLY... (more of an issue with Carbon though) also, warranty extensions and component coverage for Treks can only be bought within the first 6 months... but this might not be an issue on a 'starter' bike.

As for what to look at, it depends on your budget. If you're a handy wrench-twister and know a bit about bikes that's one thing, but if it's all fairly new to you, buying a cheap bike online (like a Motobecane or similar) might be trouble, because I hear so many stories about them being poorly assembled, and you also have to do quite a bit of work to put them together.

I started back out with a used bike, then once I had a good grasp of what I felt I wanted, THAT was when I spent the real 'budget'... -A used bike off something like Craigslist might be worth a try, because then you can probably sell it back on if and when you 'move on up the ladder' and recover much of the cost...

But my personal view is that a good brand with a good backup from a local bike shop is the best approach. Excellent bikes are made by Cannondale, Specialized, Trek etc. -Magna and Schwinn make heavier bikes which are sold at Wal-Mart and Target... My friend bought his son a mountain bike at Target and I met them on the local bike trail, and noticed that they'd installed the front handlebars with the fork reversed... -An easy fix, but a great example of how 'fine adjustments' don't often go hand-in-hand with 'minimum wage labor'.

I defer to others who know more than I do about this however... I'm merely a keen amateur!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tommy8828 said:


> It's mine...


Sweet mother of pearl... that's friggin' BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tommy8828 said:


> It's mine...


Sexy!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> check the float on your cleats. what pedals are you using?


Thank you- I'm using SPD-SL (Looks style). A friend did say it gave him knee issues even w some degree on float, he recommended SpeedPlays. I just got some speedplays (not zero) and will try them this week 

When I read up about lat knee pain- I follow suggestion and repositioned shoes out (wide) but after yesterday my left knee was just begging to quit at 80miles


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> Thank you- I'm using SPD-SL (Looks style). A friend did say it gave him knee issues even w some degree on float, he recommended SpeedPlays. I just got some speedplays (not zero) and will try them this week
> 
> When I read up about lat knee pain- I follow suggestion and repositioned shoes out (wide) but after yesterday my left knee was just begging to quit at 80miles


sounds like you are on the right track to figuring it out! You can also get look cleats with wider arc of float. try the speedplays too. 

Also, dont overlook having the right crankarm length. Some brands of bikes go right from 170 to 175mm. Im right at 6'0", and 172.5mm cranks did the trick for me, and ive been sticking with that for 25 years!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SilverSquirrel said:


> sounds like you are on the right track to figuring it out! You can also get look cleats with wider arc of float. try the speedplays too.
> 
> Also, dont overlook having the right crankarm length. Some brands of bikes go right from 170 to 175mm. Im right at 6'0", and 172.5mm cranks did the trick for me, and ive been sticking with that for 25 years!


i have 175mm cranks (FSA) Come to think of it, i did several 50+ ride when i had on my old SPD (not SL OR LOOKS, but the old style spd) and never did have knee issue, only cramping lol
Ill try the Speedplays see how that fairs.

Thanks SilverS!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> Thank you- I'm using SPD-SL (Looks style). A friend did say it gave him knee issues even w some degree on float, he recommended SpeedPlays. I just got some speedplays (not zero) and will try them this week
> 
> When I read up about lat knee pain- I follow suggestion and repositioned shoes out (wide) but after yesterday my left knee was just begging to quit at 80miles


With road bikes, especially when you are riding longer distances, even the slightest misalignment of any part of your pedal stroke can lead to irritation when you are talking about tens of thousands of pedal revolutions over the course of 80+ miles. Honestly, I would recommend seeking out a qualified bike fit specialist and getting a fit done on your bike. They will dial in every aspect of your position on the bike and it can make a big improvement not just in your comfort but in your power output and efficiency as well. They can be kind of pricey depending on how intricate the fit is. Some of them attach sensors to your major joints and use cameras, lasers, etc. to analyze your current position and then make adjustments. It's definitely worth the money in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> i have 175mm cranks (FSA) Come to think of it, i did several 50+ ride when i had on my old SPD (not SL OR LOOKS, but the old style spd) and never did have knee issue, only cramping lol
> Ill try the Speedplays see how that fairs.
> 
> Thanks SilverS!


:thumbup:

its finally nice here today... I should be out for a ride. :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

TBomb said:


> With road bikes, especially when you are riding longer distances, even the slightest misalignment of any part of your pedal stroke can lead to irritation when you are talking about tens of thousands of pedal revolutions over the course of 80+ miles. Honestly, I would recommend seeking out a qualified bike fit specialist and getting a fit done on your bike. They will dial in every aspect of your position on the bike and it can make a big improvement not just in your comfort but in your power output and efficiency as well. They can be kind of pricey depending on how intricate the fit is. Some of them attach sensors to your major joints and use cameras, lasers, etc. to analyze your current position and then make adjustments. It's definitely worth the money in my opinion. :thumbup:


Thanks TBomb

I am looking into a prof fit soon i hope. Im doing a 545mile/7 day ride Sfo-LA this june.


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

tiptronic said:


> Thanks TBomb
> 
> I am looking into a prof fit soon i hope. Im doing a 545mile/7 day ride Sfo-LA this june.


Nice! That sounds awesome. I'm just hoping to improve my century times this year, maybe a double metric or something as well.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

ocswing said:


> Nice! That sounds awesome. I'm just hoping to improve my century times this year, maybe a double metric or something as well.


:thumbup:

you guys rock for doing centuries like its a 25mile ride :laugh: 

i just happen to follow this guy on Strava 
http://app.strava.com/pros/8758


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> By the way, any pros or expert here that has advise or tip on eliminating lateral knee pain (usually get it after 40miles)


Get Speedplays. Hands down the best pedal made and they will fix your knee issues (if you have already fixed your saddle height).


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> I am looking into a prof fit soon i hope.


Ya, do it. It's the best money spent if you race or just ride a lot. A comfortable position usually make you more powerful and more likely to get on your bike. It's kind of like the APR Stage I for your bike.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

srbeards said:


> Get Speedplays. Hands down the best pedal made and they will fix your knee issues (if you have already fixed your saddle height).


Just make sure you keep some cleat covers in your jersey pocket in case you have to do any walking. Speedplay cleats are damn expensive (the "clipping" mechanism is built into the cleat rather than pedal) and they can get torn up pretty easily if you walk around on them. At least that's my experience with them :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> Just make sure you keep some cleat covers in your jersey pocket in case you have to do any walking. Speedplay cleats are damn expensive (the "clipping" mechanism is built into the cleat rather than pedal) and they can get torn up pretty easily if you walk around on them. At least that's my experience with them :beer:


Yeah, speedplays didn't work for me...

Mind you, I got about $230 back when I sold them (just the pedals!) on eBay... which was nice.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Yeah, speedplays didn't work for me...
> 
> Mind you, I got about $230 back when I sold them (just the pedals!) on eBay... which was nice.


VWAddict
What pedals do you have now? Looks? Eggbeater? 

Thanks


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Believe it or not, I went back to the old double-sided SPD's (look a little like Egg-Beaters) because that's what I have on my other bikes, and -unlike Speedplays- you can walk through sand, dirt, rocks, gravel etc and just "stamp-off and clip-in" sorta thing. -The shoes are a big part of that of course.

I like the double sided "don't-have-to look-to-clip-in" of the Speedplays, but I just never got comfortable with them, and -because the clip mechanism is in the shoe instead of the pedal- the spring resistance is governed by the SHOE and not an adjustment on the pedal.

Sure, the pedals were INSANELY light (I had the Titanium pedals which were something like 150g the pair!) but the part that attaches to the SHOE is heavier than an SPD or SPD-SL. -There was a weight saving, but it wasn't much.

However, I wouldn't discourage anyone from TRYING speedplays out, but they didn't work for me. -Like saddles or handlebars, they're a VERY personal thing, -in fact now that I think about it, the only three places that the rider is in constant contact with the bike are pedals, saddle and handlebars... -You have to find the 'interface' that works for you on each part.

I'm intrigued by the 'lateral knee pain' thing. -I've had an OCCASIONAL twinge in my left leg, but slightly BELOW the knee. -I think it's bad habits though, because it crops up at about 90-100 miles into a ride, and if I make a conscious effort to apply power through ALL FOUR QUADRANTS then it goes away. -Basically I have to THINK _"push FORWARD, push DOWN, pull BACK, pull UP"_ and do that for a minute or two and it all goes away... -When I get tired I tend to just "push down left....push down right... push down left..." kind of thing, and that motion is what annoys my knee (left leg first lust below the knee).


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> Believe it or not, I went back to the old double-sided SPD's (look a little like Egg-Beaters) because that's what I have on my other bikes, and -unlike Speedplays- you can walk through sand, dirt, rocks, gravel etc and just "stamp-off and clip-in" sorta thing. -The shoes are a big part of that of course.


I considered going back to spd (i have in storage a Shimano A503 SPD- one side spd, one side platform and at first glance it looks like the spd-sl/looks style pedals, which were initially stalled when i got my roadbike) 
I will try the speedplays this week... 

At least worst case scenario i can go back to the spd and either use the cleats or "regular" shoes.


Another topic- OEM roofracks for A3- anyone know where i can get a replacement Tool (specific to this rack) - cause the one i have is worn out


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Just make sure you keep some cleat covers in your jersey pocket in case you have to do any walking. Speedplay cleats are damn expensive (the "clipping" mechanism is built into the cleat rather than pedal) and they can get torn up pretty easily if you walk around on them. At least that's my experience with them :beer:


this! I must say I very much like these!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tiptronic said:


> Another topic- OEM roofracks for A3- anyone know where i can get a replacement Tool (specific to this rack) - cause the one i have is worn out


I dunno, but if anyone DOES get one... I need one, because mine was thrown out... Grrrrrrrr!!!

Can we get one made?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

VWAddict said:


> I dunno, but if anyone DOES get one... I need one, because mine was thrown out... Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> Can we get one made?


I've tried to locate them on Thule site but to no avail. I tried to ask An Audi dealer- but you know where that goes to... 

Why did they make the OEM roof rack clamping mechanism like totally old old school...:what:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay guys... I dont really know ish about road bikes but I think its time for me to get out there and start riding as I have slowly ventured away from bmx, inline and skateboarding. 

I have road fixed gear and love it, but for my first time I plan to ride a geared bike to learn the in's and out's and then later on I will "build" something more than likely if I stick with it. 


I found two bikes on craigslist I am interested in, but neither have a year listed and one seems to be pretty custom. I am about 6ft so they should be fine for the stand over height I believe. 

Bike 1: 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/2991302776.html 

Bike 2: 
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/2971943110.html 


Other options? Any input is greatly appreciated :beer:


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^^^ @ t_white ^^^^^ 

First thing: determine your budget. Remember that you'll have to add at least a couple of hundred for a helmet, shoes (if you're getting clipless pedals), clothing, pump and at least a couple of spare tubes and a patch kit. 

Next, FIT. Fit is the MOST important aspect of a road bike and will be way, way WAY more important than what cranks / brakes tires, etc... it has on it. 

Go test ride a bunch of bikes in shops - even if you're planning on buying second hand. You'll get an idea of fit pretty quickly - even if it's rudimentary. Also, remember that road bikes are - by nature - aggressive in how they position the rider on the bike: this is done to get maximum pedalling efficiency and power. 

Third, if the bike is any more than a few years old, definitely check out the tires to make sure that they're not worn, old, cracked, etc... 

That brings up the next point, which is safety: road bikes are awesome, but doing down hard while riding one sucks _badly_. So, if you're buying used, make sure that everything is in decent running order. Worn out rims, brake pads, stretched chains and cracked tires / tubes can all lead to - at best - a nasty crash, and often something worse. 

Forget about carbon vs steel vw aluminium at this point: 

Think Fit, safety, and make sure that you have the budget to get the required accessories to to fit your bike comfortably and safely (a well fitting helmet obviously being priority #1 here). 

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

That sounds like good advice. 

On a quick note about the two links< that second one looks on the tall side for a 6-footer, and the first one is H-E-A-V-Y, and only single-speed... not really that much of a road bike. 

Ride several first. -I'm 6'1" and I'm typically a 58cm frame, though I can also fit on a 56. -Depends on the bike... I'm about to sell my older Specialized road bike, probably about $200... pity you're not local or I'd say try it out for a while, to see what you can learn from it... assuming you're size-compatible... which you likely are, if you're within an inch or so of my height. 

I'm recovering from a knee problem, haven't been able to get on the bike for three weeks until this weekend... Went out with my 8-year old son for a SHORT ride this Sunday... the little fella just took off flying... I took a bit of video as we set off... check out the SPEED of the dude: You can se my speedometer on the handlebars: -At one point it shows me doing 23MPH, and he was pulling away from me! 





 
Awesome fun when your son gets into the same stuff as you, by the way!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> That sounds like good advice.
> 
> On a quick note about the two links< that second one looks on the tall side for a 6-footer, and the first one is H-E-A-V-Y, and only single-speed... not really that much of a road bike.
> 
> Ride several first. -I'm 6'1" and I'm typically a 58cm frame, though I can also fit on a 56.


 Im just under 6' and at about 140lbs. Tall and linky :laugh: 

I really like the Trek, but as you said at the frame size and the stand over height, I am kind of worried it is too big for me. 

The second bike seems like a fun bike and I am okay with a single gear if need be. For now I am only looking to get into doing 5 miles a day.. and slowly progress to 10 and eventually 20 mile rides. 

Any other recommendations aside from the normal size, etc. I am looking for a bike with the drop down handles as I feel they are very comfortable on rides vs the typical handlebars. I have also never worked on a multi-geared bike before which is why the single gear struck my interest. I dont want to over work myself, but I do plan to progress in time, but I will only get 2-3 riding days in per week because of my working schedule. :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Standover is one thing... Quick way to test is to stand over the bike top-tube, put one hand on the bars and the other hand behind you on the saddle. 

You should be able to raise the bike about 2 inches before the _"top tube hit you where the good lord split you"_... if you catch my drift. :laugh: 

Be safe first. Be comfortable second. Be fast third!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Be safe first. Be comfortable second. Be fast third!


 What?!?! You mean looks isn't first? How absurd.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What?!?! You mean looks isn't first? How absurd.


 custom rotiforms coming to a bicycle near you...... 


:laugh:


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

@ t_white: 

Standover height is one thing, but top tube length is WAY more important when figuring out fit than seat tube length. 

Mountain bikes have gone this way because seat tube length has become meaningless. Road bikes are going this way as well. You can adjust the stem length to help compensate, but really, you should fit the bike on top tube length first and seat tube length second. 

If the frame is tall, as long as you can stand over the top tube, you should be fine. If the frame is short, make sure that you have enough seat post inside the seat tube (typically about 100 - 125mm - i.e. 4" - 5") and you should be good to go. 

And, as others have said, single speeds are OK if you're a hipster, but they're terrible for getting out and cranking miles when road riding. 

Also, forget about big brand names like Trek and Specialized. That's not to say they're bad - they're not - but often you can find something for equal or less money. You might find better component spec on a less popular bike like a Norco or a Marin.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> @ t_white:
> 
> Standover height is one thing, but top tube length is WAY more important when figuring out fit than seat tube length.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the input, I will probably go to one or two local bike shops and test some bikes to figure out a perfect size for me. Brand isnt that big of a deal to me honestly, mainly the components and tubing is what I would prefer (which I figured better known brands would have), excluding walmart type bikes. 

The first time I jumped on a bike a few months back since I was much younger, it was on a shorter frame (than I would personally buy, as I was limited to leg stretching capabilities) on a fixxie but it had a good amount of upgrades. I went 4 miles on the bike and only had minor leg pain. I could probably deal with a fixxie for up to 10 mile rides, but like you said, a fixxie on long rides is probably not a great idea to get a lot of miles accomplished each ride with limited pain/discomfort.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

t_white said:


> Thanks for the input, I will probably go to one or two local bike shops and test some bikes to figure out a perfect size for me. Brand isnt that big of a deal to me honestly, mainly the components and tubing is what I would prefer (which I figured better known brands would have), excluding walmart type bikes.
> 
> The first time I jumped on a bike a few months back since I was much younger, it was on a shorter frame (than I would personally buy, as I was limited to leg stretching capabilities) on a fixxie but it had a good amount of upgrades. I went 4 miles on the bike and only had minor leg pain. I could probably deal with a fixxie for up to 10 mile rides, but like you said, a fixxie on long rides is probably not a great idea to get a lot of miles accomplished each ride with limited pain/discomfort.


 Re: Big brands: I think my post was confusing - i'm not saying "DON'T buy big brand names"; I'm saying: "don't JUST ONLY consider big brand names". Sometimes you pay a premium for the brand when other products might have better value. 

There are no rules however - you just have to try and find what fits and what fits your budget.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> Re: Big brands: I think my post was confusing - i'm not saying "DON'T buy big brand names"; I'm saying: "don't JUST ONLY consider big brand names". Sometimes you pay a premium for the brand when other products might have better value.
> 
> There are no rules however - you just have to try and find what fits and what fits your budget.


 truth. 
eg you can find a Treck or Specialfried with equal specs to, say, a Jamis, but the Jamis being more no-name, will be 20% less overpriced. 

They all use the same crappy shimano or shimano clone parts. There is no actual thing that is better when u get a name brand, the little companies have to work harder for your bike bucks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> truth.
> eg you can find a Treck or Specialfried with equal specs to, say, a Jamis, but the Jamis being more no-name, will be 20% less overpriced.
> 
> They all use the same crappy shimano or shimano clone parts. There is no actual thing that is better when u get a name brand, the little companies have to work harder for your bike bucks.


 Nevermind the fact that 90% of the generic aluminum framed bikes from the major brands are all made in the same factory in Taiwan (owned by Giant).


----------



## mVR6GTI (May 24, 2003)

I have a few bikes to share here in this thread:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

yeah... well...










...s-ooooooooo...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Nevermind the fact that 90% of the generic aluminum framed bikes from the major brands are all made in the same factory in Taiwan (owned by Giant).


If it's owned by the Giant local to us... t_white, stay away 

(btw, Giant is a grocery store).


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

mVR6GTI said:


> I have a few bikes to share here in this thread:


Nice Merxes! I met Eddie at a Bike show back in the late 80s, very cool guy, and modest. Not many around his booth even knew who he was. Word is hes getting back on the bike, these days, and not doing to shabby. I think he even quit smoking.

The bike shop ive been part timing at is a Merckx dealer, and the latest bikes, (well, all the super high end carbon stuff) just amazes me. Ive been out of the bike world for, oh 15 or so years. Sad to see Titanium get old, Id always wanted a Merlin or lightspeed Ti, and now I cant even THINK about carbon, even with a shop discount! Oh.. and I need a 29er, and a full suspension... and...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Nice Merxes! I met Eddie at a Bike show back in the late 80s, very cool guy, and modest. Not many around his booth even knew who he was. Word is hes getting back on the bike, these days, and not doing to shabby. I think he even quit smoking.
> 
> The bike shop ive been part timing at is a Merckx dealer, and the latest bikes, (well, all the super high end carbon stuff) just amazes me. Ive been out of the bike world for, oh 15 or so years. Sad to see Titanium get old, Id always wanted a Merlin or lightspeed Ti, and now I cant even THINK about carbon, even with a shop discount! Oh.. and I need a 29er, and a full suspension... and...


Ti may be "old" in the sense that it's been around for a while, but it's still a great material, along with the new lightweight steel tubing. You won't see pros racing on them these days, but they also can afford to write off a bike after one crash...something most of us normal people can't do. Today's carbon frames are getting ridiculously light and incredibly stiff (seriously, the tube sizes on bikes today is almost laughable) but they aren't incredibly robust. Ti or steel has a certain elegance to it, and the ride quality is really nice if you just want a good bike to go put some miles on. The corrosion resistance of Ti makes it really attractive as well, although since it is a softer alloy, it is not the best at power transfer. To make a long story short...everyone should own one of each :laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> The bike shop ive been part timing at is a Merckx dealer, and the latest bikes, (well, all the super high end carbon stuff) just amazes me. Ive been out of the bike world for, oh 15 or so years. Sad to see Titanium get old, Id always wanted a Merlin or lightspeed Ti, and now I cant even THINK about carbon, even with a shop discount! Oh.. and I need a 29er, and a full suspension... and...


Back in collegate racing, we had some team members who rode in sponsored team. Every year or so, they get new pro bikes so they sell off their current ones for real cheap. Sometimes, one gets iffy about buying it because they crash so much and derailleurs and pedals are all scratched up. But it is good to swap pro parts with mine, use as spare or after putting less good parts on, pass it on to other riders. The freds in the team that aren't the same height the sponsored racers gets stuck with their bike nashbar bikes


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

You guys are really making me want to get into this cycling thing with your nice fancy bikes :laugh:


Since today is a half day, I am actually going to go check out some bikes at a local shop and see what fits me best then possibly go look at some CL bikes I found. Looks like my gf also wants to start riding with me and my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lake O ride. Construction. New route*

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...012--.html?soid=1101431058971&aid=u0OEWnk4jmA

Keith you in?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I dunno...what is it, when is it...? that link doesn't work for me, I'm not signed up with ConstantContact...

My left knee is still buggered, so I'm doing single-digit mileages at the moment... My 8-year-old son can outride me right now!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ended up getting that trek 1000 I posted earlier. It was in pretty good shape just needs a few adjustments and some new tires after a while. Not a bad deal for $250 I guess. It actually fit me pretty damn well once I adjusted the seat and took off the pedal straps. I'm happy with it though. Will get some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Nice. -IT looks as if it's in nice condition, though do keep an eye on the tires... Those gumwall tires aren't all that easy to find these days, so those may be a little old.

Watch for aging/cracking etc. -On a bike, tire failure can be even more catastrophic than on a car. -Check before each ride.

Other than that, enjoy! Weather should be nice about now up n MD, -right?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Yea the tires are a little old but no visual cracking issues. Gonna try to check the date on em ..if even possible. The bike rides good and straight, shifts smooth, and is pretty damn comfy, but man do I hate the shifter locations on the lower frame bar. Prolly gonna need a better seat and the handle bars are going to need a new wrap on them.

Any pointers for online stores to get proper riding gloves, patch kits, small tire pumps, shorts or some of the handle bar wrap? Maybe even a seat. $250 for the bike left me with $100+ play money for other items. Any website recommendations would be great :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

bike nashbar and performance bicycle is where all the freds go to get their stuff. I don't think they have the sponge grips though.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

LWNY said:


> bike nashbar and performance bicycle is where all the freds go to get their stuff. I don't think they have the sponge grips though.



Awsome sites, went ahead and ordered a bunch of stuff from performance bicycle. Got a little "shopping cart happy" but I got:

Forte softtail seat (looks much more sporty and comfy than the one of the bike currently)
Forte patch kit
Hurricane mini pump
Bottle
Ascent bare bones multi-tool
Cateye Velo 9 cyclocomputer (looks like a decent buy for $20)
Transit 50 wedge pack
Performance classic II gloves (cheap but hopefully they do the trick)


Total order was a little over $100. Still need to get a spare tube and some of the soft handle bar wrap. Then I will look at grabbing some new tires since these are a bit old, but still have some good life on em.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

t_white said:


> Awsome sites, went ahead and ordered a bunch of stuff from performance bicycle. Got a little "shopping cart happy" but I got:
> 
> Total order was a little over $100. Still need to get a spare tube and some of the soft handle bar wrap. Then I will look at grabbing some new tires since these are a bit old, but still have some good life on em.


you can also sign up for Chainlove.com for minute deals.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

ribble cycles in the UK usually has great prices on things. Good enough to make it worth a bit more for shipping.

Plus they have a great selection of Assos gear:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm gonna be just round the corner from Ribble Cycles in a couple of months... They're in Preston, and I'll be staying about 10 miles away for a week or so. -I'll have to make sure I leave space in the luggage for one of those bib-short models! :laugh:

The day before I fly home, I have a ticket for the Olympic Soccer semi-finals. -I'm looking forward to it, though it'll be at Manchester United's football ground... which will leave a bit of a nasty taste in my mouth! :facepalm:


----------



## DWhite (Sep 22, 2011)

Alafia State Park, FL



Santos, FL


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

^:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7757.shtml


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7757.shtml


Cool to look at, but completely "M'eh" from a performance and functional standpoint. I love these Industrial Design bikes: they look so futuristic, but completely miss the most important parts of being performance oriented.

And - c'mon - inverted single crown fork? Marzocchi tried this 10 years ago and it was a total failure. There is simply NOT enough torsional rigidity for these kinds of forks in mountain biking, no matter what material, stanchion / slider overlap, and diameter the forks are. And, the tire probably comes close to buzzing the seat under full compression - or at least dumps mud all over the seat.

If you're going to make it a commuter bike (i.e. powered), then ditch the suspension and MTB tires and get slicks on it. If you're going to make it a mountain bike, then ditch the HEAVY motor and battery. It doesn't matter how low the center of gravity is: added weight is bad and makes the bike more difficult to maneuver.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

biff2bart said:


> Cool to look at, but completely "M'eh" from a performance and functional standpoint. I love these Industrial Design bikes: they look so futuristic, but completely miss the most important parts of being performance oriented.
> 
> And - c'mon - inverted single crown fork? Marzocchi tried this 10 years ago and it was a total failure. There is simply NOT enough torsional rigidity for these kinds of forks in mountain biking, no matter what material, stanchion / slider overlap, and diameter the forks are. And, the tire probably comes close to buzzing the seat under full compression - or at least dumps mud all over the seat.
> 
> If you're going to make it a commuter bike (i.e. powered), then ditch the suspension and MTB tires and get slicks on it. If you're going to make it a mountain bike, then ditch the HEAVY motor and battery. It doesn't matter how low the center of gravity is: added weight is bad and makes the bike more difficult to maneuver.


Yeah... thats an excercise in goofieness...

My current favorite of the day is the "Lefty" fork... (can you still call it a fork, if its only one sided?

Im also getting used to the "Thru axle" quick release. I put together two full suspension bikes from the same manufacturer today, at the shop, and each one had different thru axle setups, so no swapping/replacing parts with out major hunting around and special ordering. cool stuff though!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_7757.shtml


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

mini gtg and ride


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm just getting back into riding after ~6-7 years hiatus...Right now all i have is a Cannondale Trail SL5 29'er and im using it for both road and trials. Hoping to get a road bike in the near future.

So who else on here uses Strava? Ive been trying it out the past 2 weeks and i love it!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

A3 strava referral link :wave:

http://www.strava.com/?utm_source=I...content=custom+banner&utm_campaign=iRT+Wheels


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

brungold said:


> A3 strava referral link :wave:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/?utm_source=I...content=custom+banner&utm_campaign=iRT+Wheels


...that just takes me to my strava home


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

BritBulldog said:


> ...that just takes me to my strava home


my last recorded ride (rode sunday but didnt have my battery pack didnt get to log it)


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

Some of my bikes


1981 26" Prodyne. 1 of 9 made If you know bmx stuff this was created by JMC bmx. 










1979 26" DG bmx team Vulcan 










2012 Aaron gwin team carbon trek session 9.9 DH bike. ( stock photo)


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

opinions on pitlocks for my fixie please


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tcardio said:


> opinions on pitlocks for my fixie please


1.only works on vertical dropouts.

2. expensive. 

3. who would steal a fixie wheel?:screwy: only someone dumb enough to ride a bike without brakes.

:heart:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Report out on Lance. nowhere to hide now. 

Hincapie officially admits to doping year after year. I knew he was up to no good during back then racing with him when we were in the same club.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Professional Cycling.... Leading the way for cheaters in sports world wide.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrong thread, I know. Does anyone here ride motos?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

New town for me, discovering routes, flat terrain aint cutting it.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Lance thanks for keeping the sport clean and drug free. You once were great for the sport


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Wrong thread, I know. Does anyone here ride motos?


Here's my glorified scooter (250cc)










EDIT: New picture link.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ocswing said:


> Here's my glorified scooter (250cc)


Photo no worky.

EDIT: 

I see it now. That looks like fun!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Wrong thread, I know. Does anyone here ride motos?


Thinking about selling it.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Thinking about selling it.


Another Monster owner! Funny, we both have Monsters and 3.2s What kind of Monster do you have? Mines an '02 S4. 

My man. :beer:


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> mini gtg and ride


We should set something up again!!

I don't ride much but I can try to keep up


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Another Monster owner! Funny, we both have Monsters and 3.2s What kind of Monster do you have? Mines an '02 S4.
> 
> My man. :beer:


05' 620 - more displacment than that and my common sense gets left at the second mile marker. The S4 is a nice bike - I like your under seat exhaust and wrap - looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can I play?! Way up north here! 

Haven't done any races yet, but hoping to put a team together for the 24 Hours of Adrenaline out in Canmore, Alberta.

Ride a 2011 Giant Reign 2


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> 05' 620 - more displacment than that and my common sense gets left at the second mile marker. The S4 is a nice bike - I like your under seat exhaust and wrap - looks good :thumbup:


Thanks my man. I was inclined to cut off the rear subframe and turned my pipes into a "tail section"

Here's a rear shot:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Thinking about selling it.


Oh really!?!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Oh really!?!


Yeah, It's been sitting more than I'd like and I need to start riding my non-motorized cycle more. Deffinitely not something I'd give up permanently though.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Thanks my man. I was inclined to cut off the rear subframe and turned my pipes into a "tail section"
> 
> Here's a rear shot:


Are those dual sport tires?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Are those dual sport tires?


Correct. Dunlop D616s.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> Correct. Dunlop D616s.


I considered doing that so I could ride PNW fire roads ended up with Michelin Pilot Road 3s instead. Are you still able to hit the twisties pretty aggressively?

Fortitude needs to add a Ducaudi thread.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> I considered doing that so I could ride PNW fire roads ended up with Michelin Pilot Road 3s instead. Are you still able to hit the twisties pretty aggressively?
> 
> Fortitude needs to add a Ducaudi thread.


Yep. Handling is superb. I got the tires because they handle really well in the wet, which I don't mind riding in. I saw them mounted on a Buell Ulysses (stock tires apparently) and I started chatting with the owner and he had nothing but high praise for them, so I ended up trying out a set. Recommended them to a few others, and they were very happy. If and when I pick up a Buell CityX, these same tires are going on.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Can I play?! Way up north here!
> 
> Haven't done any races yet, but hoping to put a team together for the 24 Hours of Adrenaline out in Canmore, Alberta.
> 
> Ride a 2011 Giant Reign 2


Great bike as I bought a 2012 giant reign. Very fun trail bike with minimal weight.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> Great bike as I bought a 2012 giant reign. Very fun trail bike with minimal weight.


Well I did end up doing my first 24 Hours last year on the Reign... it sucked. So much climbing!! 

So sold it shortly after and picked up a 2015 Trance 2. 

Race this year got a lil muddy. But we placed 8th out of 34 for our age category and 34 out of 104 for all 6 man teams. 

Bike all ready to rock 

_MG_8586 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Brent (Audi_Eh3) getting his race card on.

_MG_8575 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Nice little peak out out tent. 

_MG_8597 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

The Teams Gear

_MG_8607 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Brent doing one last final tweak

_MG_8657 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Me Ready to rock!

_MG_8683 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Coming in from my first lap

_MG_8887 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

It got out of hand muddy.

_MG_8904 by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Brent after his first lap











The bikes took a beating too.


----------



## Loadsled (Sep 14, 2016)

I race mountain










My kid races bmx









The A3 is so fun to drive up to the mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

